# OTICONS FACULTY 2021 film music competition



## emdas (Jun 16, 2021)

Has anyone posted this already? If so, the moderator can delete this post. 
https://faculty.oticons.com/

I just came across this competition. Seems like a pretty good one.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Jun 16, 2021)

emdas said:


> Has anyone posted this already? If so, the moderator can delete this post.
> https://faculty.oticons.com/
> 
> I just came across this competition. Seems like a pretty good one.



If you search, you’ll see there have been a couple of threads on the 2021 competition in January and March of this year.


----------



## Oxborg (Jun 16, 2021)

Correct me if I'm wrong but this is should be 2022 competition right? For what I can gather, the 2021 competition has ended and the next one is for 2022. On the website it says "*Regular Registrations & Submissions* 1.1. - 28.2.2022"
Trying to wrap my head around this.


----------



## ookami (Jun 17, 2021)

The Competition seems to be interesting indeed, there is a Early Registration on the Page were You can Enter Your Email & Name, to be informed as soon as the Competition Infos are released,... And Yes I think it will take part in the beginning of 2022


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Jun 17, 2021)

Oxborg said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but this is should be 2022 competition right? For what I can gather, the 2021 competition has ended and the next one is for 2022. On the website it says "*Regular Registrations & Submissions* 1.1. - 28.2.2022"
> Trying to wrap my head around this.


Yes, I think the OP didn’t fully look at the info, but just wanted to get the information out. The YouTube video in his post is from a few years ago. As you say, the 2022 competition will be along shortly.


----------



## Oxborg (Jun 17, 2021)

Leslie Fuller said:


> Yes, I think the OP didn’t fully look at the info, but just wanted to get the information out. The YouTube video in his post is from a few years ago. As you say, the 2022 competition will be along shortly.


Yes 
I was wondering how past competitions has been recieved. Anyone here on this forum that participated? From what I can gather, this competition is free to enter, right?


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Jun 17, 2021)

Oxborg said:


> Yes
> I was wondering how past competitions has been recieved. Anyone here on this forum that participated? From what I can gather, this competition is free to enter, right?


No, there is an entry fee payable, with an “early bird” price, and a regular price.


----------



## Burns_Alyssa (Sep 2, 2021)

I participated in 2021's round and it was a lot of fun and a huge learning curve for me! I scored three cues Task 1) a main theme, Task 2) an epic cue for strings only and 3) a piece derived from a scene in a written script and director brief. I didn't make it into the top 20, but I learned a lot and had a fun time composing! Now my friends are all inspired and are going to do it with me for 2022 and are going to have a composer group. Feel free to ask me any questions!


----------

